# How Do You Pronounce Seiko



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

i have always said say-ko but I know ppl that say psycho

just wondering what the general thoughts are

sorry if this has been covered a million times before


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I say See-ko.

Could be wrong though....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Dave O said:


> I say See-ko.
> 
> Could be wrong though....


When ever pronouncing a Japanese word, pretend that you are very constipated then let the word out quickly.

Seeeee-KO :naughty:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Dave O said:


> I say See-ko.
> 
> Could be wrong though....


Yep me to.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't mention psycho - I work in a mental care home and today, somebody handed in their sharps!!! :jawdrop: :death: 

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

As in German, Sigh-koh


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sei Ko


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nik said:


> I have always said say-ko ....


As the man with the gravelly voice once said .... 'Say-ko':


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > I have always said say-ko ....
> ...


Yup, me too.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

say-co


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Say-KO.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Another Say-Ko here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

The correct pronunciation is "Say-Ko".

It is now a famous and well-established enough proprietary name to be included in large dictionaries which have phonetic pronunciation guides, and anyone who is any doubt as to the definitively correct pronunciation may walk into a library and see for themselves the truth of this.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiko

It seems that Say - koh is how the name should sound. In my chimp- like ignorance I see it as "Watch- me want".:wink1:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiko
> 
> It seems that Say - koh is how the name should sound. In my chimp- like ignorance I see it as "Watch- me want".:wink1:


That`s how I remember it from Seiko`s 1970s "One day all watches will be made this way" TV adverts :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Say Co for me as well.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

You say Say-ko, I say See-ko.

Lets call the whole thing off.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Dave O said:


> You say Say-ko, I say See-ko.
> 
> Lets call the whole thing off.


Nein, you must conform to ze karect pronunciation or suffer ze consequences


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Walnuts said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > You say Say-ko, I say See-ko.
> ...


ja ja ja :yes::hunter:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Kein Grund zur Sorge. :wink1:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:lol: you make me laugh chimp like ignorance!


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

See-Co for me and most others I have come across in person (non WIS). Not Say-Co for me as that's just too inviting for others to reply back "Co" - sorry lame joke attempt.

Its a bit like Nikon is it Nigh-Con, Nick-On or Knee-Con lol.


----------



## Bourbon City (Mar 4, 2010)

I was first introduced to this Brand in the early 1970s when I was in the Navy. It was SayKo then, so that is how I say it now.

Excuse me, there's a SeeCo saleslady at the door. Got to go.

BC


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for all the imput, at least I know i am saying it right


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

h34r: Saycantyouaffordswiss


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

"Sey-ko".



mutley said:


> h34r: Saycantyouaffordswiss


Too right. In this age of austerity, few can afford Tissot or Wenger.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

It's definitely pronounced 'say- koh'.

Seiko Holdings Corporation (ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼ãƒ›ãƒ¼ãƒ«ãƒ‡ã‚£ãƒ³ã‚°ã‚¹æ ªå¼ä¼šç¤¾ SeikÅ HÅrudingusu Kabushiki-gaisha?) (TYO: 8050), more commonly known simply as Seiko ( /ËˆseÉªkoÊŠ/ SAY-koh), is a Japanese watch company.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Its definately see-koh...

what a funny thread!!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Say co for me. That is how Seiko UK answer the phone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

did you phone them to find out?

I'd have gone with Say Ko as well.


----------

